# Sticky  Fine line. :) Read before posting



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys,

So.. lately there have been some pretty...colourful jokes in this section. Of course this site is a friendly and respectful site so I want to stress to everyone to please, think twice before posting. 

Shoot for stuff that is more Pg-13. Racial, homophobic, or overly sexual posts should not be shared here.

Thank you for your understanding, we want this place to be enjoyable for everyone.


----------

